# Internal Parasite Treatment?!



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

So far I've had 2 Platies die on me from internal parasites in the last 3 weeks, and now another is showing symptoms!!!! What medicine do you guys recommend for internal parasites? I've read up on Jungle Parasite Clear and Metronadozol, I just don't know... I can't stand the thought of losing another fish! 
Also, I have a Nerite in the tank, so I would need an effective treatment that would be safe for him, as I no longer have a quarantine tank....
Info:
20gH
stocking:
Black skirt tetras
Platies
Harlequins
1 lone GloLight Danio (a rescue)
A Nerite
Please help!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh! Sorry you're having to deal with that. I haven't had to but I know I've seen folks on the forum recommend PraziPro for parasites.

Have you put parasites in the search function here to read through threads?


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ummmmm
Where does the search function happen to be located? Lol
Sorry for the stupid question.. Haha


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

this might work http://www.bettafish.com/search.php


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

What led you to the diagnosis of internal parasites?


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

White stringy poop, emaciated, clamped fins, after about a day they would stop eating, hide on the bottom of the tank in the plants, and I would find them dead on the bottom of the tank......
Everything thing I've read so far points to internal parasites, but please tell me if you think there may be another diagnosis! Thanks you!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

FishyWater2525 said:


> Ummmmm
> Where does the search function happen to be located? Lol
> Sorry for the stupid question.. Haha



Not a stupid question. At the top RH side of any page, you will see a search and search this forum feature.

Use the drop downs to type in key words and search for threads or posts of any topic.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

FishyWater2525 said:


> White stringy poop, emaciated, clamped fins, after about a day they would stop eating, hide on the bottom of the tank in the plants, and I would find them dead on the bottom of the tank......
> Everything thing I've read so far points to internal parasites, but please tell me if you think there may be another diagnosis! Thanks you!


Just checking, sounds like it probably is. You'll want a med tank, and a heater capable of bringing the temperature as close to 90F as possible. You'll also want a lot of surface motion, warmer water holds less O2.

40mg/gallon metronidazole, 50% water changes daily & remed. Bring the temp as close to 90F as you feel safe. On the 3rd day sprinkle a bit of metro on some frozen brine shrimp, feed only this one daily. Continue for 10-14 days.

I've heard of folks force feeding a bit of the metro dosed shrimp, while this will work for something like a 10" oscar it can be tricky with something smaller like a platy. I've encountered internal parasites plenty breeding angels, an adult force feeding isn't hard, something like a dime to nickel body size juvie is real tricky, really not worth the risk of damage for smaller fish.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm really sorry, but I don't have the money to go out and buy a med tank, a new heater, frozen foods.... Plus, I already have 4 tanks and parents said no more... Is there a way for me to treat the entire tank?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

A Rubbermaid tub works as well as a tank. What other tanks do you have running, and what are they stocked with? Something could potentially be rigged out of what you have with a bit of doubling up & divider action if needed. What do you have for food available? If you could pick up all of one unseasoned raw shrimp in the shell & run it through a blender this will give you the same advantages of frozen brine shrimp; a bit of aquatic exoskeleton to provide some natural roughage.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the 20g she's in, a 10g cold water tank, and 2 2.5g betta tanks....
For food I have Tetra Flakes... But I do have freeze dried Brine Shrimp from the bettas if that could work.....


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Pop a divider in one of the betta tanks, double them up short term. Expect an increase in maintenance on that tank. Use the empty 2.5 for a med tank. Mix a bit of metro with water, use that water to soak the freeze dried shrimp.

You can make a divider from plenty of things, doesn't have to be fancy. I've got one that's a plastic piece I pulled from the front of a dead humidifier, pieces of eggcrate & light diffuser panel, people have used foam, tons of possibilities. Look around, get creative, you may find a tupperware lid that wedges in nicely, a piece cut out of a plastic gallon jug or some such, lots of useful things around the house.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a girl and boy, and the girl jumps super high, and I have no lids... I'm just super scared about dividing them up...
And after the Platy is well, wouldn't that put my betta at risk if I was to put him back in the tank?
Because the parasite keeps going to different fish and has already claimed the lives of two, wouldn't it be better to medicate the entire tank? I'm not trying to be defiant or tell you you're wrong or anything. I get your meaning perfectly. I'm just wondering if I could medicate the entire tank... I could move the Nerite to a betta tank temporarily so the meds won't effect him...


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Internal protizoans are common to the digestive flora of many fish. Generally they get by just fine with them, much the same as humans who have a multitude of bacteria in their digestive tract. These are all kept at bay by your healthy immune system. Compromise that immune system, stress in a fish will do that, and they tend to reproduce without being kept to a reasonable level. 

They ones that aren't showing symptoms most likely have it, it just isn't affecting them. This is no different from a human being exposed to a multitude of pathogens on a daily basis, but rarely being affected; healthy natural immunity. Compromise that immunity, skimp on sleep, eat poorly, let yourself get run down, you will often end up with a cold or some such. Fish aren't much different in that respect. 

You could medicate the whole tank, be aware all medications are toxic to something more or less. Medicating well fish does put them at some risk, depending on what the medication is. You also risk creating resistant strains, especially with an abbreviated medication protocol. If you are going to med the whole tank make sure to go a full 14 days with it. One advantage to a med tank is you will go through a lot less of whatever medication, and a lot less water being changed, saves time and money.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is a very hard decision.... I think she may be too far gone already. I was gone all day and came back a few min ago and now she's just swimming against the current and her fins are very clamped.. Didn't get a chance to go to the pet store because we found out my sister got sick and rushed back home..
Another question:
How come it's just my Platies getting it? It's like they're perfectly fine one day, and the next they're dying... You said when something stresses them out or something is done differently, it causes their immune system to go downhill and the parasites to go out of control (not literally. Lol), but if nothing is done differently, what could randomly cause their immune system to go downhill? And how can I prevent my last two Platies from getting it?
Thank you is much for all the help! It really means a lot!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Could be a cumulative effect, things happening inside the tank, or even outside affecting it. Without actually being there seeing it, it's hard to say. Could be a weak line as well, not uncommon with livebearers, lots of variables.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

She passed a little while ago :'(
I really hope my last 2 don't get it.... I've been giving them garlic soaked food for the past 3 days, so we'll see how that goes... Sometimes fish keeping just brings you down and makes you wanna quit... I've had 3 fish deaths this week (1 betta 2 Platy) and it's really been bringing me down... But fish keeping is too addictive to stop. Haha
Thank you so much for all your help...


----------

